# String Zeichen für Zeichen vergleichen



## StrobeOriginal (16. Nov 2011)

Hallo, ich benötige Hilfe bei einer kleinen Aufgabe:

Ich importiere eine Fließtextdatei und übergebe Zeile für Zeile den Inhalt
an eine ArrayList<String>:


```
String zeile = null;
String dateiname = "import.txt";
ArrayList<String> importListe = new ArrayList<String>();

try {
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(dateiname));
try {
try {
while((zeile = in.readLine()) != null) {
importListe.add(zeile);
}
....
```

mein Problem jetzt ist, ich soll jeden einzelnen String (also jedes Wort) testen,
ob es auch nur aus Buchstaben besteht. Ist dies nicht der Fall, also kommen
Sonderzeichen oder Zahlen vor, soll das Element (das Wort) nicht im endgültigem Ergebnis erscheinen, also ignoriert werden. Ergebnis soll sein
alle Wörter die nach diesem Test noch übersind in eine neue Textdatei
zu speichern. Pro Wort eine Zeile.
Bsp.Textdatei ist angehangen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2011)

Du kannst jedes Wort aus der Liste holen, in einer for-Schleife durchlaufen und mit den Methoden aus [JAPI]Character[/JAPI] auf die Art der enthaltenen Zeichen prüfen.


----------



## Xeonkryptos (16. Nov 2011)

Auch kann das hier helfen. Es ist die Tabelle mit dem Nummerncode, aus denen die Character bestehen. Prüfe einfach nach den normalen Buchstaben, wie es L-ectron-X schon erwähnt hat und schon hast du deine Bedingungen erfüllt.


----------



## StrobeOriginal (16. Nov 2011)

ich danke erstmal, ich werde es dann direkt mal testen


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen hatten wir ein Thema, das ganz ähnlich lag.
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/127070-groesste-ziffer-zahl.html

Vielleicht hilft dir der dort gepostete Quellcode.


----------

